# Maple Sugar Cure Question



## gorilla (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all,

I am about to try my first bacon and I purchased some supplies and an AMZNPS.

I purchased 2 - 1lb packages of Maple Sugar Cure from Butcher and Packer. I was wondering about doing a wet cure with it.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=59

The website says 

Complete-nothing to add. This cure is perfect for those that want a light maple sugar flavor and aroma in their product. This cure can be used for dry curing and for cover pickles that do not require over 7 days to cure. Use 1 pound of cure per 1 gallon of brine at 20% pump. For dry rub, use 1/2 pound per 25 pounds of meat. If used for cover pickling, use 2 pounds of cure per gallon.

So does that mean I use 1 or 2 whole pounds per 1 Gallon of water? What is 20% pump?

I've read with Pop's Brine Recipe that it does not matter how much meat you put into the brine, as long as it is covered. Do you think that would that apply here as well?

Also, I've read that you guys usually go 10 days in your brine and 1 day for drying and pellicle forming. Should I only go 7 days with this product? Should I not use this product for bacon? 

I emailed the company, but I thought I'd ask you guys because you're all pretty sharp about this stuff. 

Thanks for the help. I just don't want to ruin the fresh bellies I procured from the university around here.

Jeremy


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 8, 2012)

Go by what they tell ya in the directions. The pump means to inject the brine into the meat so that the meats weight will increase by 20%. So if ya got a 10 pound ham add 2 pounds of brine to it by injecting it into the meat.

That's why it will only take 7 days or less , because you are curing from the inside out and from the outside in


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry just reread your post and I see you're talking bacon. injection cure is not the best for bacon, I'd stick with a dry cure


----------



## sprky (Feb 8, 2012)

I am going to reserve my opinion on this as I am not 100% sure. I suggest you check with Pops or 1 of the other resident authorities on curring.

Just shoot them a PM


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for that vote of confidence Sprky


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ruhh Rohhhhh


----------



## brican (Feb 9, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> thanks for that vote of confidence Sprky




I'm wiv you Dan on the dry cure -- we could send him to ave a butchers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

http://forum.sausagemaking.org/viewtopic.php?t=6932&highlight=maple+bacon


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> thanks for that vote of confidence Sprky









....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...If I'm reading the directions right, if he wants to Wet Cure the Belly, go with 2 pound Cure per Gallon Water...No injecting...Keep it covered...I can't imagine why it can't go over 7 days, But I will differ to Pops on this one unless you already have the answer Dan...I trust you...JJ


----------



## sprky (Feb 9, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> thanks for that vote of confidence Sprky


OK I can't list every one of the guys and gals that are cure experts. That's why I put "*or *[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]*1 of the other resident authorities*" I was in no way saying he was the only 1 to go to. Pops name is just easy to remember, and i get that CRS when it comes to names. Dan you are *definitely one of the experts*, and I would use your advice without question. I apologize if it appeared otherwise.[/color]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll take my
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  now

EDIT;

I went back to my post and OMG I am so sorry I pulled a bone headed mistake, that should have never been made.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I can see why you thought that, and I would have thought the same if it were reversed.  I started the reply and had to go fix the neighbors heater. I completed the post when I returned with out a thought and you posted  on it in the mean time. I should have refreshed the page. Again I apologize


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2012)

Sprky...Your the best Dude!...I think we all know it was an innocent mistake but I laughed so hard I had to Razz you a bit...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 9, 2012)

No Problem Sprky, I was just having a little fun with that reply.  Didn't mean to but ya on the spot.

But heck I thought it was funny.


----------



## gorilla (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I went ahead and used Pop's brine. I didn't want to make any mistakes on this first try at bacon.

Thanks


----------

